# Meet Speedy, my paralyzed girl



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

I already introduced Biscuit, Speedy's sister (with my Siamese cat) on another thread, but I thought I'd introduce Speedy this time. She's about 1-year-old and had some sort of spinal trauma and is paralyzed from the waist down  We do everything we can to make her happy, so hopefully she'll be able to live out her life as a special needs rat. Here she is today getting one of her many baths (since she can't groom herself). She's learning to tolerate the baths since she gets snuggled and a reward at the end


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

aw it looks like she is happy and adores you


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Aww she looks so sweet and happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I like how in the last picture she has an extra twinkle in her eyes while she is eating that green bean lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

She is so cute! It's so nice that you care for her so much, she obviously loves you tons 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

She is precious!!! Love her holding the green bean! Thank you for giving her a wonderful home & life!! I know she appreciates you taking such great care of her!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

she is sooooooo cute!


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

Thanks. She likes to be held in the towel when she gets a treat because it is the only time she can use both hands. Otherwise she has to use one hand to support her body and one hand to hold her food.


----------



## Delphine du Ponant (Jan 23, 2013)

She's maybe paralyzed, but she's really beautiful. And she's lucky to have you for take care about her. One of my ratties had the same problem, she was always cuddled, poor little baby !
Good luck to lovely Speedy.


----------



## sugar&spice_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this is too sweet! You're a beautiful person to take on the responsibility of taking care of this adorable rat!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww! She is tooooo cute!
You are amazing for taking care of her so nicely!
I'm sure she appreciates it


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

God she is such an adorable sweetheart. Is it weird that I'm tearing over this? I'm a teenage amputee, so I really feel for her. It sucks being set back from doing the things you used to be able to do so freely and easily, but Just like people can, I'm sure your darling rat can live a full and happy life despite having special needs. It's extremely sweet to see the great care you take of her. Keep it up, and best of luck to you and her 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

